

Why Do We Still Have to Work?  - danso
http://bigthink.com/politeia/why-do-we-still-have-to-work

======
angdis
There's an interesting talk by Jaron Lanier that also addresses some of these
issues: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vInXNqK_eIk>

